# [help] Kalway 10.5.1 installation guide needed (most simple one for noobie like me)



## gauravsuneja (Feb 16, 2008)

hello i am trying for many days to make hackintosh pc with no avail i tried with toh currently i am downloading kalway which will completE in 3 hrs so .
i want to install kalway dvd leopard 10.5.1 on my pc
the specs r





NameIntel Core 2 Duo E4500 Code NameConroe SpecificationIntel® Core™2 Duo CPU E4500 @ 2.20GHz
System Name945GCMX-S2 System S/N Mainboard VendorGigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Mainboard Model945GCMX-S2
BIOS VendorAward Software International, Inc.
BIOS VersionF4 BIOS Date05/24/2007
Memory SPD Module 1DDR2, PC2-5300 (333 MHz), 2048 MBytes, Transcend Information

PLZ I ANYBODY CAN THE EASIEST AND TEH MOST SIMPLE WAY TO INSTALL .I DON'T HAVE WINDOWS XP PREINSTALLED ON 40GB HDD ATA DRIVE


----------



## iMav (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: [help] Kalway 10.5.1 installation guide needed (most simple one for noobie like m*

sorry no hackintosh discussion allowed here


----------



## RCuber (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: [help] Kalway 10.5.1 installation guide needed (most simple one for noobie like m*

OMG .. another kalyway guy


----------

